# Anyone else like it straight rather than curved?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Wasn't really crazy about the curved edger on my Echo PAS. Worked well, but I felt like the curve was so much it really affected the balance of the unit.

So I took a chance and ordered the straight shaft edger and LOVE it so much better.

I know most people prefer the curved, but knowing different brands curve it to different degrees, I feel the Echo was TOO MUCH of a curve.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I watched the Copper Creek video before deciding on the straight shaft. Never tried the curved shaft.

https://youtu.be/Hn25IZ4ixDo


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I thought most people taller than 4'12" prefer the straight shaft.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I thought most people taller than 4'12" prefer the straight shaft.


I wanted the straight shaft when I went to buy my PAS but they only stock the curved. Dealer said almost everyone prefers the curved thought the straight has much more torque as it is geared differently. Third dealer in a row told me most prefer the curved (same thing when I bought the Maruyama from a different dealer).

Tried the curved and didn't care for it so I have them order me the straight one and got it in 4 days. DEFINITELY prefer the straight one.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@DFW_Zoysia I most definitely prefer the straight and don't think I have ever met anyone who prefers the curved. Sounds like a good salesman to me. 

BTW: I love that flooring. Do you have any posts explaining it in your forum or elsewhere?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I chose a straight shaft for durability's sake. Problem? I'm uncommonly tall and the edger shaft is shorter than I'd prefer.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> @DFW_Zoysia I most definitely prefer the straight and don't think I have ever met anyone who prefers the curved. Sounds like a good salesman to me.
> 
> BTW: I love that flooring. Do you have any posts explaining it in your forum or elsewhere?


I would have chalked it up to the sales person also however I've heard that in multiple dealers and ALL the landscapers around me have the curved one. <shrug>

The floor is by Swisstrax. Love it. I've brought it with me every time I move as it simply snaps together.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


> I chose a straight shaft for durability's sake. Problem? I'm uncommonly tall and the edger shaft is shorter than I'd prefer.


I'm not tall and I also feel more natural with the straight one. The curved just seems so unbalanced to me.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> however I've heard that in multiple dealers and ALL the landscapers around me have the curved one.


Those sales guys seem to be on point. Look at all the comments on:






People are in love with curved shaft edgers!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I like both. Curved shaft edgers were first on the market when Echo introduced the stick edger way back. They give great visibility to the working section of the blade and keep the operator out of the line of fire. Straight shaft edgers sacrifice both to get the narrower profile of the machine and extra torque for heavy-cuts.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have used both.

I preferred the curved shaft edger at my old house where there was curbing. The horizontal offset allowed me to walk more comfortably on the street side. I did not experience any balance issues. Maybe a little holding it in the air, but during operation it is riding on the gauge wheel.

I use the straight shaft mostly now. It works fine too.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > however I've heard that in multiple dealers and ALL the landscapers around me have the curved one.
> ...


Yup. I agree.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Dang... I learned something today.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Honestly, having used both on my yard I don't see ANY difference in edge quality and I am OCD time a million. Maybe they are walking on the grass edge and compacting it when using the straight? I don't and I can't tell a difference.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> I thought most people taller than 4'12" prefer the straight shaft.


That's no lie. I started with an echo curved shaft and now have an echo straight shaft. My back hurts in 2 minutes if I try and used the curved shaft anymore.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Straight for me, the dirt hitting my feet doesn't bother me, plus I frequently switch hands while edging.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I use an old curved attachment on my power head and it's worked well for years. I agree it's good for curbing and while I do feel like I crouch a little, if I let the edger ride on the wheel, it does just fine and gives me a crisp edge.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Literally see this thread AFTER making my curved echo edger purchase today &#128580;. We shall see


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> Literally see this thread AFTER making my curved echo edger purchase today 🙄. We shall see


It will work totally fine for you.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I bought a curved at my last house after not knowing which to buy. The curved was $20 cheaper, and it was my first house, so curved won. I also want to say I read somewhere that a curved shaft was better for those under 6', so that was another vote for curved.
I'm currently borrowing a straight shaft Echo (PAS-225 I think). I don't really see much difference in the edge quality. I do think navigation is a bit easier with the curved shaft for the trimmer.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

cavince79 said:


> I bought a curved at my last house after not knowing which to buy. The curved was $20 cheaper, and it was my first house, so curved won. I also want to say I read somewhere that a curved shaft was better for those under 6', so that was another vote for curved.
> I'm currently borrowing a straight shaft Echo (PAS-225 I think). I don't really see much difference in the edge quality. I do think navigation is a bit easier with the curved shaft for the trimmer.


I agree. I don't see any difference between the straight shaft or the curved. I am going to put a Gator Grip on my curved shaft to make it more comfortable to me and then compare it to the cut of the straight and see if there is a difference.

But I don't see how there really can be - they are both spinning metal discs (the same one) cutting the same way. It just seems illogical (unless you are walking on the edge with the straight one and crushing the edge).


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > Literally see this thread AFTER making my curved echo edger purchase today 🙄. We shall see
> ...


Certainly hope so. Will be here Friday. Heard enough decent things about it


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


Which one did you get?


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


Just grabbed the lil echo curved stick edger. Can't remember the model number but ballpark was like $225-$250. Small lawn so I didn't need anything big n major. Won't even get many uses out of it. However I did want something that'll give it a nice look


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


I run the TruFuel cans from Home Depot. You'll want to do the same - especially where you don't have a large yard - and you'll virtually never have carb/fuel related issues which is usually a majority of issues with this kind of equipment.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a straight shaft fan myself as you get more torque and a straight solid rod is less likely to fail than a flexible shaft. The curved ones always never looked right and seemed cheap to me as that is what all the low end ones are like.

As for the fuel, I was using 93 octane with Stabil for the first 5-7 years in all my equipment and the Stihl Ultra oil mix in my Stihl stuff. The last several years we have had non ethanol gas available and I have been using that with Stabil and have never had any issues with my equipment. I don't drain gas or run my equipment dry for the Winter either. I think all my Stihl equipment is over 10 years old and never had an issue. I do know that running it full throttle is better for it than babying it and keeping the RPM's down.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm a straight shaft fan myself as you get more torque and a straight solid rod is less likely to fail than a flexible shaft. The curved ones always never looked right and seemed cheap to me as that is what all the low end ones are like.
> 
> As for the fuel, I was using 93 octane with Stabil for the first 5-7 years in all my equipment and the Stihl Ultra oil mix in my Stihl stuff. The last several years we have had non ethanol gas available and I have been using that with Stabil and have never had any issues with my equipment. I don't drain gas or run my equipment dry for the Winter either. I think all my Stihl equipment is over 10 years old and never had an issue. I do know that running it full throttle is better for it than babying it and keeping the RPM's down.


You are lucky - where I am in the DFW area there is no non-ethanol fuel available. The other concern is the the current admin has approved an increase to 15% ethanol mix in fuels. This will destroy many of the small engines as they specifically state in many manuals 15% is not to be run.

I just alleviate any stress and buy Tru-fuel and have also never drained over our short 3-month winters here and never had issues. If I had ethanol free fuel available I would certainly use that.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


Interesting thanks. I've been using the husq oil/fuel mix for my echo chainsaw. But I'm guessing these kinda things run on different fuel huh? Ill have to look into that


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


My Echo stuff takes a 50:1 mix which is the red cans of Tru Fuel.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


Same yeah mine does as well. The XP stuff I normally use from husq is pre mixed 50:1


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

This stuff here.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


We're just gonna say, I'm a little less than impressed with this curved edger. Granted I e NEVER done it before. Like, EVER. Though the thick stuff? It bogs down and wobbles all over the place. The curved part though, I feel like it works a bit better because it gives you a little more wiggle room with how you angle it


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


Make sure the wheel wing nut is tight. If it is not it will vibrate the entire unit. This happened to me. Also make sure you are kind pressing down on it to keep it planted on the ground. If you weak wrist it then it will go all over the place.

Also, if you got the smaller 21cc engine (I think it's usually a 225 number designation) then you are experiencing what I have with EVERY 21cc edger regardless of brand - not enough torque for our soils here. That is why I went up to the 25cc Echo and it is like a V12 with engine power.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


Well damn yeah that'll do it. The 225 is what it is and just not enough torque I suppose. Plus, this lawn has never been edged so there's that. I think I did OKAY considering but some parts look like absolute........well....manure. might have to upgrade already 🙄


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


If you do let me know and I the dealer I bought from will take care of you. PM me for his info.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Ware said:


> I have used both.
> 
> I preferred the curved shaft edger at my old house where there was curbing. The horizontal offset allowed me to walk more comfortably on the street side. I did not experience any balance issues. Maybe a little holding it in the air, but during operation it is riding on the gauge wheel.
> 
> I use the straight shaft mostly now. It works fine too.


THIS. I used to do maintenance professionally and always used a curved as it kept me walking on the sidewalk. I have been using a Stihl straight edger for 5 years because it still works but it's definitely more awkward to hold. I was thinking of getting a Darwin Grip but maybe I just need to go back to a curved edger!


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

That's what she said.


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Just me?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

DFW245 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


Have you tried using it again?


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


Yeah I did try it again, think I have the hang of it down. Come to find out, I believe im forcing it too much. It prefers to be babied, basically pull up on it and hold it in the air a bit more and it works better and more efficiently. Doing it any other way causes it to bog down ALOT and when it bogs down it like to hop skip and jump all over the place and thats where my curvy edges come from. I havent checked the wheel though but I will say it is INCREDIBLY loose. So that could also be my problem. That or the blade could be loose.

EDIT: BTW, That cut job is done with a manual 4blade push reel mower. I need something that cuts better lower. This is ~1in


----------

